# Patris



## david smith

images of Patris in two guises can be seen on www.coastalcrafts.co.uk
follow links to cruise ships


----------



## oldbosun

I sailed in her when she was "Bloemfontein Castle", David. I did 4 trips. She was a very handsome ship. Good ship to be on too. ...........Peter


----------



## david smith

thanks - she looks a Grand Old Lady. These are my own photographs and I can let you have them at a higher resolution if you wish. I am looking for a similar picture of her in her earlier days as the Bloemonfontein Castle. This may involve more than one picture depending on how many external refits she underwent.
regards
Ds


----------



## oldbosun

david smith said:


> thanks - she looks a Grand Old Lady. These are my own photographs and I can let you have them at a higher resolution if you wish. I am looking for a similar picture of her in her earlier days as the Bloemonfontein Castle. This may involve more than one picture depending on how many external refits she underwent.
> regards
> Ds


I can send you what few pictures I have of her David. One of them would be the sepiatone postcard that the company put out. I'm not sure if I have her in color. I'll have to search around in my very disorganised ship picture collection. 
If you send me an email address that I can fwd them to it would be better because I don't yet know how to get them into here. I did try one time but screwed it up big time. My email address is [email protected], so if you send me your email address to there I'll forward them on to you.........Peter


----------



## voula

Hello all,
I recently have been surfing the net, trying to find some information on 
The PATRIS ship and came across this site.Hoping if some one can help me find a record of passengers list an history of the ship. 
I migrated to Australia from Greece with my parents and brother in 1965 we arrived in Melbourne June 2nd On the Patris ship .
I was only one year old, an would like to find out more about the ship, and where it is now ..thanks 
Cheers Voula...


----------



## sgioskos

Hey Voula,

Based on what you say we were both on the same ship at the same time when my parents migrated. The essential difference however is that I was actually born on the ship during that voyage.

My moms sending me the captains record of birth. I'll post it when it arrives.

Regards
Sam


----------



## Old Se Dog

*bloemfontein castle - patris - medditerranean star*

three different profiles of her


----------

